# WTB Merckx Corsa Extra 7-Eleven 54-55cm



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Friends of the Cannibal,

Looking for an original or replica in 54-55 TT, frameset or complete.

Yours in Hoonved


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120060


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

slojoe said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120060


rcnute sold his already, hence my post


----------

